# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Navelpiercing

## girl_14

Lieve mensen,

ik heb sinds 3 weken een navelpiercing, en ik ben er echt superblij mee :Big Grin: .
ik heb alleen een vraag, ik heb er geen last van gehad tot afgelopen week,
hij is een beetje rood geworden en er ontstaan soms kleine korstjes aan het bovenste bolletje,
mn piercing is ook alleen rood bij het bovenste bolletje,
het onderste bolletje doet helemaal geen pijn.
is het onstoken of stel ik me gewoon aan :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Als ik je verhaal zo lees dat het rood wordt en dat er kleine korstjes ontstaan, zou ik idd wel zeggen dat het begint te ontsteken ja,
Ik heb er natuurlijk niet zoveel verstand van (heb zelf geen piercings) maar deze symptonen lijken idd wel op een ontsteking, dat er misschien een of andere bacterie bij is gekomen...
(als ik morgen wat tijd over heb ga ik wat intensiever op zoek voor je)

liefs,

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Het zou eventueel een begin kunnen zijn van een ontsteking. Een navel piercing gaat zowiezo al heel snel ontsteken. De kans op ontstekingen is groot, omdat de navel vaak verstikt wordt onder kleding, en gaat broeien, door vuil en zweet wat zich in de navel ophoopt. Ook schuren (kleding over de piercing bij bijvoorbeeld lopen) kan irritaties opwekken. Door een navel piercing te nemen, veroorzaak je eigenlijk een wond.
Je kunt nu twee dingen gaan doen nu. Of je haalt hem eruit, of je gaat het nu heel goed verzorgen in de hoop dat de ontsteking niet door gaat zetten. Als de onsteking daadwerkelijk doorzet, dan gaat er mogelijk een dikke, gellige drap uit de wond komen. Gebeurt dit, haal de piercing er dan uit, en ga ff langs de huisarts. Ik vraag me eigen af hoe jij jou navel piercing bijhoudt qua schoonmaken. Maak je hem uberhaupt schoon?? 
Als je de wond/piercing gaat schoonmaken, begin dan als eerste met je handen te wassen met desinfecterende zeep. Maak dan de piercing goed nat, zodat eventuele korstjes zacht worden. Haal de korstjes weg, en was je handen opnieuw met desinfecterende zeep. Als je handen goed schoon zijn, was je de wond met diezelfde desinfecterende zeep goed schoon, en spoel je het goed na met water. Als je de piercing droog gedept hebt, doe je wat Betadine op een propje watten, en daarmee dep je de wond nog wat aan. Als je piercing van goud is gebruik dan sterilon.
Op deze manier wordt het geheel goed gedesinfecteerd, maar nogmaals, komt er dikke, gellige drap uit de wond, haal die piercing er dan uit en ga langs je huisarts. 
Succes!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Thanx Dey voor je goede uitleg!
Ik was al wat op het internet aan het zoeken, maar ze heeft vast meer aan jouw uitleg!!

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Syl,

Geen dank hoor. Enne.....jou tips passen er ook nog bij he.  :Wink: 

knuf
Déy

----------


## Nikky278

Een navelpiercing is natuurlijk erg mooi en leuk, maar brengt de nodige risico's met zich mee. Je hebt in principe inderdaad een wond veroorzaakt, die niet kan genezen zoals het normaal zou doen, want er zit iets in wat van nature niet in je lichaam hoort en daar reageert je lichaam op, dat is logisch. De een is daar wat gevoeliger voor dan de ander.

Maar het kan natuurlijk wel helemaal goed komen ( er zijn genoeg mensen met piercings, dus ja...), als je je piercing maar goed verzorgt en als je naar je lichaam luistert. Een ontsteking is een teken dat er iets in zit, wat er niet hoort, bijvoorbeeld bacteriën, daar moet je iets aan doen.

Je moet je piercing goed schoon houden, door hem zeker twee keer per dag (maar ook weer niet TE vaak, je hoeft het niet te overdrijven, daar raakt het alleen maar geïrriteerd van en je wast de weerstand van je huid weg, wat juist erg fijn is voor bacteriën) met desinfecterende zeep te wassen en tijdens het wassen je piercing ook wat te bewegen. Gebruik geen geparfumeerde zeep! En beweeg je piercing pas als de korsten losgeweekt en weg zijn (niet los trekken! Alleen weken), anders heb je kans dat je een korst achter je huid trekt en daar kun je een lelijke ontsteking aan over houden. Spoel goed na, zodat er geen zeepresten achter blijven. 
Navelpiercings genezen sowieso moeilijker, zoals Déylanna al zei.

Als je ontsteking aanhoudt, kun je je piercing het beste spoelen met zout water. Let wel op dat het jodium-vrij zout is, zoals bijvoorbeeld zeezout. Dit is bij de meeste drogisten wel te krijgen, anders weet degene die je piercing gezet heeft wel een adres. 
Nou is je navel natuurlijk best moeilijk spoelen, maar je kunt twee dingen doen. 
Je kunt een flesje klaar maken, onder de douche je piercing goed weken, zodat de korsten weg zijn en dan langzaam het flesje leeggieten, terwijl je de piercing wat draait en op en neer beweegt. Het zout werkt desinfecterend, dus zo min mogelijk naspoelen, tenzij je huid geïrriteerd of erg droog raakt. 
Of je kunt het mengsel in een borrelglaasje doen (wel eerst de korsten wegweken), voorover buigen en het over je navel zetten, en vervolgens achterover gaan zitten. Een minuut of 5, tot 10 laten weken en weer weg doen. Niet naspoelen.

Let wel op dat het water goed gekookt is, zeker 10 minuten laten koken. Wel even af laten koelen natuurlijk  :Wink:  Je mengt 1 theelepel zeezout op ongeveer 30 cl gekookt water.
Doe dit twee keer per dag, drie keer als de ontsteking erg is. Maar normaal moet twee keer wel voldoende zijn.

Als je ontsteking niet weg gaat, is het verstandig even terug te gaan naar degene die de piercing gezet heeft, hij/zij kan het beste bepalen of het verstandig is je piercing in te houden. Blijf er niet te lang mee rondlopen. Als je ontsteking erger wordt of niet weg wil gaan, heb je kans dat je lichaam het zelf gaat proberen te lossen en dan kun je littekenweefsel om je piercing krijgen. Dat is niet echt mooi en kan als gevolg hebben dat je piercing weggesneden moet worden, omdat hij vastgegroeid is.

Maar zo ver is het nog niet, dus hou je piercing goed schoon, draag elke dag en elke nacht een schoon shirt (dat niet pluist!!), speel niet met je piercing, zit er niet met je handen aan als je die niet gedesinfecteerd hebt, en spoel met zout, dan moet het goed komen. Anders op tijd aan de bel trekken! Het zou zonde zijn als je hem kwijtraakt natuurlijk...

Succes!

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

ik heb zelf een navelpiering en ik heb nooit last gehad van irritatie ofzo. ik maakte mijn navelpiercing schoon met unicura (van die desinfecterende zeep) 2x per dag.
mijn vriendinnen hebben ook navelpiercings en die moesten het schoonmaken met een zeezoutoplossing en die hadden eerst ook allemaal bultjes/irritaties/bloedingen en nadat zij ook unicura gingen gebruiken hadden ze het probleem niet meer. succes!

----------


## girl_14

_oowh mensen, alle moeite voor niks, het was na een dag of 2 weer weg.
dus ik denk dat ik me te druk heb gemaakt!
ik heb er daarna ook geen last meer van gehad.

bedankt voor alle moeite!_

----------


## Luuss0404

nou gelukkig dat het vanzelf weg trok en je er geen last meer van hebt  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook een navelpiercing gehad en ik had de eerste weken ook last van een soort van ontstoken gevoel (korsten,rood,jeuk,geirriteerd).
Mijn huisarts zei me dat dat een natuurlijke reactie van je lichaam is omdat het die piercing als iets 'vreemds' ervaart en dat je lichaam dat vreemde er het liefste zo snel mogelijk weer uitwerkt.
Met een goede hygiene en een goede verzorging (géén alcohol!! beter een milde reiniging en bijv calendulanzalf op de huid en op het volledige staafje aanbrengen>staafje naar boven bewegen en créme opdoen en dan weer in de huid laten glijden,hetzelfde langs beneden) 'accepteert' je lichaam dat 'vreemde object' het snelst!
Ook oppassen met strakke kleding...een jeans of riem kan bijv aardig op de piercing drukken,zeker als je zit...vermijd dat!!

----------

